# [Micrografx Picture Publisher 10]



## josDesign (3. Juni 2002)

Habe da ein Problem!

Immer wenn ich meinen Picture Publisher 10 Professional installieren möchte, kommt die folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Fehler beider Anwendung von Transformen. Stellen Sie sicher, dass die angegebenen Transformpfade gültig sind."

Was kann ich da machen
???????


----------

